# What makes someone a logger ?



## Trx250r180 (Mar 15, 2017)

Like the tittle says ,what makes someone a logger ?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 15, 2017)

Someone that logs for a living.


----------



## chucker (Mar 15, 2017)

this is what I could find... logger-head all the way .... no timber left here. lol


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 15, 2017)

a person engaged in harvesting timber. Be it felling, yarding, hauling, processing, or the poor sob that runs the company and signs the checks. From stump to mill.

Some folks might consider milling to be logging, I think that would be considered a sawyer, or just grunt labor. But I might be biased, grew up in mill town, and it seemed like the folks that worked at the mill where far less interesting then the folks that worked in the woods.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 15, 2017)

Someone who makes all or a significant portion of their less-than-pathetic income from logging. 

Why do loggers like to be out in the woods away from civilization and in the elements day in and day out?















So they can hear the wind blow through the holes in their heads!

Party on...


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 15, 2017)

somebody with a bad back, and lint and a little sawdust in his pockets!!!


----------



## Skeans (Mar 16, 2017)

Out typical you'll find a logger with a dip in his lip once in a blue a smoke hanging out, Friday afternoon found at the bar, up at midnight during the week, can Jerry rig with the best of them, covered in mud, and oh course cusses more then a sailor.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte (Mar 16, 2017)

I reckon if you're a logger, you'll know it. The loggers I know do, anyway. It's pretty hard to get away with logging and not notice it.


----------



## bnmc98 (Mar 16, 2017)

Skeans said:


> Out typical you'll find a logger with a dip in his lip once in a blue a smoke hanging out, Friday afternoon found at the bar, up at midnight during the week, can Jerry rig with the best of them, covered in mud, and oh course cusses more then a sailor.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Guess I'm A-typical.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 16, 2017)

Cut n skid timber. And usually lots of it. Buy 30 gallons of bar oil when it's on sale. Buy saw chain in feet. Good at wrenching and problem solving. Knows how to save out timber without any fancy ******** rigging. Gets up at 4 drives an hour or two to get to work. Swears when it's necessary (which it usually is). Has a few beers to unwind at night and to ease the aches and pains. Always working on more efficient production. Curses the sun in the winter. Praises it in the summer. Absolutely loves those few beautiful weeks in may and October when it's comfortable enough to really enjoy laying a **** ton of timber out. Knows how to keep the truckers coming back. Knows how to keep the mills happy and in turn they keep him happy. Knows how to work with foresters and landowners and knows when you sometimes have to eat it a little to keep your reputation good to keep the work coming. Sharpens chains, welds, fixes saws, skidder, whatever at night until it's fixed. Wakes up the next day and does it all again.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone use this kind of stuff ?


----------



## CR888 (Mar 17, 2017)

To be a logger you need several new shiny ported saws and be a member on many saw forums. You gotta have a 3K post count at minimum.


----------



## olyman (Mar 17, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Like the tittle says ,what makes someone a logger ?


someone that comes on here,, and likes to tell everyone of his greatness.............


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 17, 2017)

I used to cut roads and drag logs with that old jd skidder 25 years ago ,that pic was taken the other day ,it has had several engine rebuilds ,clutches ,axles ,gears and i do not know how many hyrdo hoses replaced in the last 30 years ,the log loader in the back of an old truck is common around here for small outfits so they do not have to lowboy a shovel to the job to keep costs down .

I liked using this also about 10 years ago 



I am not a logger though .


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 18, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Anyone use this kind of stuff ?View attachment 565517
> View attachment 565518


 not personally. I fell for the heel boom but the truck was bigger. Heel boom is not the fastest as well limited for ho chucking from what i see. i think a digging bucket with a thumb. you can dig out stumps. dig/pull your way up top the banks and make slides to chuck on to. a clam is good for some things. I don't consider myself a logger. Over 100 yrs ago in Canada a faller was a lumberjack and by the second half of the 20 century it was changed to a logger. Early definition of; [Logger:] The one who does the felling of the trees. nowadays loggers usually work for a different company and are addicted to coffee and bullsht. they work these long crazy hours and like to huddle in the same little bunk room speaking at the top of their lungs a mile a minute with the door open.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 18, 2017)

I know the definition of a tall girl.
" when youre nose to nose your toes is in
and when youre toes to toes your nose is in.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Mar 18, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> I know the definition of a tall girl.
> " when youre nose to nose your toes is in
> and when youre toes to toes your nose is in.



That is a tall girl indeed! 

To me a logger is the one felling the trees.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 18, 2017)

Markus said:


> That is a tall girl indeed!
> 
> To me a logger is the one felling the trees.


 That was the original definition.
These days though, 10% of salvage and merchable timber is hand felled in British Columbia anually. This is only because it can't be felled mechanically. Alberta, it's probably 100% feller buncind. 90% of fallers have only fell on fires, beetle control or danger tree removal such as Seismic lines or pipelines in gas & oil industry. So are fallers loggers?

I'll put up some pictures.

"Logger or not a logger"

Pipeline North East BC Alaska HWY. Jan 2017
Spruce deck. Mechanical logging.
Only 'danger trees are latter hand felled.
So who is the Logger?




high Climber below. Is he a logger?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 18, 2017)

control work on Mountain Pine Beetle (MPB) am I a logger? That if I use my Lewis winch sometimes. Does that make me a logger?


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Mar 18, 2017)

In Sweden pretty much all logging is done with harvesters and forwarders, but that to me doesn't mean that we have to keep calling them loggers.
The way I see it loggers are becoming quite rare 

Edit: what I mean by that is that we need to find a new title for the modern loggers. Just like loggers replaced lumberjacks at some point.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 18, 2017)

Operators comes to mind . When one guy can fall and stack 30 loads a day with a fellerbuncher ,that would be hard to top doing by hand . so operator vs faller vs production .


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 18, 2017)

Farmers once did most work by hand, then later with horses and now they use tractors and other equipment. Are they not farmers now?

Running a feller buncher, delimber, skidder, forwarder, etc all has its own challenges too.
Thankfully I can run equipment, as there's no way my back would handle manual labor all day.

I don't know of ANY logger that doesn't use at least some equipment aside for "old timey" exhibition shows. Not gonna pay many bills trying to work with just an ax and crosscut saw!


----------



## gary courtney (Mar 18, 2017)

one who rarely would ever be seen on a chainsaw forum if at all.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 18, 2017)

Think ya all are over thinkin this.

Its a name it happens to cover a bunch of individual job descriptions.

I fall timber but i wouldn't compare myself to modern fallers that call themselves cutters here or fellers elsewhere 

I run a skidder, but i'm not a skidder op

I play with an excavator, i wouldn't call myself an opperator.

I can drive a cat/dozer, but i'm not a cat skinner

I can probably run a log loader too (only messed with one once...) but still not an operator....


All these things are part of logging, hence logger... though really i'm just a gyppo with a bunch of grand ideas.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 18, 2017)

I am a backyard hack ,Jack of a lot of trades ,master of none .


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 18, 2017)

The guy that pulls the barge of logs is a captain but the guys that lift the logs on the barge with that 'excavator' is a logger? They all live on the same boat and travel the same journey.




Now these two pilots log 10 hours a day. Are they loggers?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 18, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> The guy that pulls the barge of logs is a captain but the guys that lift the logs on the barge with that 'excavator' is a logger? They all live on the same boat and travel the same journey.
> View attachment 565931
> 
> View attachment 565929
> ...


I think you said they were pilots


----------



## bitzer (Mar 18, 2017)

I could see the name changing for the all mech operations now. They get a much better insurance rate. What I do is much different and more dangerous then a mechanized crew. When logging went to rubber tire machines is when it switched from lumberjack to logger. I'm often called a lumberjack here by the lay person. I used to get annoyed and say lumberjacks used axes and oxen. Now I just go with it. When I walk into an SFI meeting and I see all the guys in tennis shoes and clean clothes you can tell I'm not running joysticks all day. Hand cutters are a dying breed here as most places I would imagine. I know how to save out the big trees. That's definitely on the way out. I've seen woods that other guys around my age have hand cut and it looks like hack work. Busted ******** all over. Residual stand looks like hell. Ugly bore cut/short bar stumps. No respect it seems and lack of knowledge. The difference between timber cutters and timber fallers.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 18, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> I think you said they were pilots


 Right! and some of those pilots are the prime contractors that own the machine and pay the Falling contractor, Loggers, and the captains...But they will always be a pilot as a captain will be a captain, a faller a faller and I trucker a trucker. ect
The difference being a logger only wants to be a logger. I never met a pilot yet that owned his/her own machine that turned down other work to go logging.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 18, 2017)

Not a logger


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 18, 2017)

i hate logging those steep hills!!! but the low lands have their problems too--


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 18, 2017)

saws are not used that much for felling these days.

back in the old school pulpwood days we had probably 20 saws or more on the job at any given day. with probably ten guys running the be-jevirs out of them --

by the time i started pulling out of logging we might have had six on the job and only run one or two much in a days time. 

i all ways carried one on the skidder --sometimes a small one --some times a big one--

work-mans comp increased fees so much they sort of ran the saws out of the woods.

i don't log much anymore , less i have a close by job.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 18, 2017)

I think being a logger has a lot more to do with attitude, work ethic, and ability to make a deal and make good on that deal. One of the most powerful "loggers" here never fell a tree or loaded a log, but he owned half a million acres of timberland and at one point, employed 1500 men.


----------



## Scablands (Mar 18, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Think ya all are over thinkin this.
> 
> Its a name it happens to cover a bunch of individual job descriptions.
> 
> ...



Unless you can take credit for torching off an epic conflagration like the Tillamook Burn, you're really not fully qualified as a gyppo.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 18, 2017)

Jacob J. said:


> I think being a logger has a lot more to do with attitude, work ethic, and ability to make a deal and make good on that deal. One of the most powerful "loggers" here never fell a tree or loaded a log, but he owned half a million acres of timberland and one point, employed 1500 men.



the $$$ was all ways in the ownership of the timber. logging iron is just scrap if you don't have anything for it to do.


----------



## Scablands (Mar 18, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Not a loggerView attachment 565993
> View attachment 565994


Who gets to take credit for that mell of a hess?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 18, 2017)

Scablands said:


> Who gets to take credit for that mell of a hess?


 when you ask a question on a sensitive matter . Please don't be ambitious.
An explanation would be appreciated before I attempt to answer.

I get the "mess' statement 

Thnx


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 18, 2017)

I tried to fall a cedar tree up a grade like that once,and learned not to do it again real quick.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 18, 2017)

Scablands said:


> Unless you can take credit for torching off an epic conflagration like the Tillamook Burn, you're really not fully qualified as a gyppo.



Give it time...


----------



## bnmc98 (Mar 18, 2017)

I think its really two fold.
You have people who work in the logging industry, referred to as "loggers" by outsiders.
Then within that scope, those that are referred to as loggers are usually the ones who know the whole ball of wax. They know how to harvest and sell, run the equipment and do the books, understand the laws and make up the contracts. Deal with mills, and organize the different crews. Sometimes, they are the ones doing all the work, even if its solo. But, they still know how to do it all. Basically what Bitzer said.

To my friends and acquaintances, and people I meet, I am a "Logger". To anyone in the industry I'm a contracted Faller and Skidder Operator.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone who has made at least one cut with a saw and has a p/u truck is a logger. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2017)

I think a logger is someone who has made it thru thick and thin and bust or boom. Someone who is not afraid to be broke, while living the lifestyle they choose, however mediocre.
It's about being your own man, knowing the markets, and selling to the horses mouth and not to a middle man.
Log buyers and sawmills are always looking for stupid loggers, which are a dime a dozen.
If you are any damn good, you are working for yourself as oppossed to being just another insignifacant wanabe woodtick. Lol.
Another earmark of being a died in the wool Timber Tramp, is being able to make home brew and sharing it with your friends, which are also a dime a dozen. Lol.
Being a logger is also about being bushed.
Cheers!
John, the Woodtick.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 19, 2017)

This has become a very good thread. Thanks to everybody who stayed on topic instead of starting fights.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 19, 2017)

bnmc98 said:


> I think its really two fold.
> You have people who work in the logging industry, referred to as "loggers" by outsiders.
> Then within that scope, those that are referred to as loggers are usually the ones who know the whole ball of wax. They know how to harvest and sell, run the equipment and do the books, understand the laws and make up the contracts. Deal with mills, and organize the different crews. Sometimes, they are the ones doing all the work, even if its solo. But, they still know how to do it all. Basically what Bitzer said.
> 
> To my friends and acquaintances, and people I meet, I am a "Logger". To anyone in the industry I'm a contracted Faller and Skidder Operator.




Depending who I'm talking to, I either say I'm a logger or I run heavy equipment.
Told a Dr once I was a logger...

I spent the next 45 mins trying to get everyone to understand that no, it wasn't like the 1830s... they were convinced I was out there riding logs downriver and the whole works!

Most of hours are spent running firewood processor and skid steer, the rest mainly on a 648 grapple skidder. Have quite a few hrs on excavator too, a little running delimber and dozer as well. Haven't run the buncher yet.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 19, 2017)

madhatte said:


> This has become a very good thread. Thanks to everybody who stayed on topic instead of starting fights.


I started this thread after thinking how my step dad and his dad were ,i consider them loggers ,his dad was one of the types in the old crosscut saw pictures ,falling by hand literally,and the railroad hauled the logs to town.


----------



## svk (Mar 20, 2017)

A logger is someone who is out in the woods and is immediately responsible for the falling of trees, regardless of if he/she is operating a chainsaw, axe, handsaw, or joystick.

As @Gypo Logger referenced in another thread, people who work in the logging industry but aren't actually falling trees are not loggers.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 20, 2017)

svk said:


> people who work in the logging industry but aren't actually falling trees are not loggers.



I reckon every rigging crew on the entire west coast would disagree with that assessment... but then, I'm just a lowly forester myself.


----------



## svk (Mar 20, 2017)

madhatte said:


> I reckon every rigging crew on the entire west coast would disagree with that assessment... but then, I'm just a lowly forester myself.


Ok, you've got a point. I guess I don't know what the official titles are of guys in your neck of the woods for various positions. 

Let's compare it to "professional" hunting. 

The hunter makes the sneak and pulls the trigger. Then the processing team comes in and guts, skins, processes the animal, and packs out the meat. The hunter moves on to his next quarry. 

Can you call those other guys hunters? You could but they aren't in this case. Do those other guys possess the knowledge to be a hunter? Probably but again that's not what their job duty is in a given day. 

Here's a different example of something more close to home for me since mining is big up here. 

But nobody calls themself a miner. You are a supervisor, production truck driver, millright, and so on.


----------



## Skeans (Mar 20, 2017)

svk said:


> Ok, you've got a point. I guess I don't know what the official titles are of guys in your neck of the woods for various positions.
> 
> Let's compare it to "professional" hunting.
> 
> ...


The cutters I know get pissed if you call them loggers same with the fallers, they'll tell you a logger is the yarding and loading ends of the job.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Mar 20, 2017)

Skeans said:


> The cutters I know get pissed if you call them loggers same with the fallers, they'll tell you a logger is the yarding and loading ends of the job.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Good point, I was just thinking about that. 

The guys I know who do road construction are "equipment operators". 

Janitors prefer to be called custodians.


----------



## rwoods (Mar 20, 2017)

You can just call me Ron.

Ron


----------



## madhatte (Mar 20, 2017)

You can call me... Al?


----------



## InfiniteJest (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 22, 2017)

madhatte said:


> This has become a very good thread. Thanks to everybody who stayed on topic instead of starting fights.


I totaly agree and I'm on your side.
In addition, a logger is a selfefacing cull, just ask me, Dennis Cahoon, Tommy Fales Jr., or Art Martin.
It's also important to not take yourself too seriously.
Live simple, live cheap, live free. We aren't getting any younger. Stay young, stay strong.
I just wanted to add Madhatte, that it's usually Bob that starts all the fights, but I really miss the times when Slowpe was the cause of all the bickering and decention on this otherwise good forum. Slowpe brought alot of hits here, so after having said that and moving forward, I hope she returns.


----------



## scheffa (Mar 22, 2017)

If only they would bring back more hand falling, here in Aus almost everything is cut by machine. We have one local bloke here in the country who falls a bit by hand, only the trees that are too big for the machines. He won't put anyone on to cut by hand due to the insurance costs


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## bitzer (Mar 22, 2017)

From the outside looking in anyone in the industry could be called a logger. Hell even guys who make strictly firewood are called loggers by the lay person. The really dumb call tree service guys loggers. Those in the industry know better. If all I did was hand cut I would want to be called a timber cutter or timber faller. At that point like madhatte said the guys moving the logs are the loggers. Until you get to the truckers. Then they are log truck drivers. I've also heard my trucker called a logger many times by firewood customers which kind of bugs me because I'm the logger. The guy that cut/skid the logs. So in review if you have any part in the landing of the logs I would say you are a logger. Unless you are on the inside looking out in which case there are cutters, operators, etc who are all employed by the owner of the logging company. The owner is then the logger and those are the guys who work for him. Unless you're one of the guys who work for him. Now if you sub for a logger and bring your own skidder along then you can be a logger too. If you just bring a saw then you're just a cutter. Timber buyers, timber pimps, etc thats a whole nother ball game.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 22, 2017)

we were pulpwooders mostly, we got dragged into logging when the pulp market hit the skids --


----------



## Skeans (Mar 22, 2017)

scheffa said:


> If only they would bring back more hand falling, here in Aus almost everything is cut by machine. We have one local bloke here in the country who falls a bit by hand, only the trees that are too big for the machines. He won't put anyone on to cut by hand due to the insurance costs


Yep thanks to the tethering you guys designed by you guys down under, heck there's two of the tigercats playing yo yo yo and down the hill about a mile from my job right now. I'm waiting for the first machine to take a tumble down a hill to see what really happens.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods (Mar 22, 2017)

jd548esco72 said:


> View attachment 566899



Reminds me of my youth, except the trucks were 15 years older and the winch (made from a car axle) was usually mounted on the front of the rack.

Ron


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 26, 2017)

I just met a girl from Indiana, she's stakes and sells gold claims in S. Africa and we seem to have a bit in common.
I don't want to bugger this opportunity up, so I have been on my best behaviour.
I already told her what a loser I am, so hoping that angle will work.
I think I was being a bit too honest when I told her that I'm just a pennyless woodcutter.
Love clings to some pretty improbable surfaces.
I think I need some help. Lol.
Wish there were more women on this forum, their perspective is important.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 26, 2017)

Yesterday, I saw a girl that was prepared to jump off a cliff, so I said, since you will be dead in a minute or so how about a quikie?
She got really pissed off and told me to take off.
So I told her I'd get her after she jumped
Suicide counselling works.


----------



## rocketnorton (Mar 26, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Think ya all are over thinkin this.
> 
> Its a name it happens to cover a bunch of individual job descriptions.
> 
> ...



qtla



Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 565923
> Anyone who has made at least one cut with a saw and has a p/u truck is a logger. Lol



I'm in. finally...


----------



## Tenderfoot (Mar 26, 2017)

I think you are a logger at heart if the woods are your one true love and you think of yourself as playing a role in guiding a forests growth.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 27, 2017)

I think being a logger means you got at least another half dozen woodticks involved in the same business. The kind that will try to steal your wood customers.
Don't tell anybody anything! Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 27, 2017)

So, getting back to the girl, she's all about diamonds and gold, and I'm just cutting lowgrade up here in the Acrtic Circle.
I'll try to do my best to see that it works. There is no fool like an old fool.
I think alot of girls like us simplistic white guys, and you can't really blame them.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Mar 27, 2017)

Tenderfoot said:


> I think you are a logger at heart if the woods are your one true love and you think of yourself as playing a role in guiding a forests growth.



This is it! Well put.


----------



## olyman (Mar 27, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 568221
> So, getting back to the girl, she's all about diamonds and gold, and I'm just cutting lowgrade up here in the Acrtic Circle.
> I'll try to do my best to see that it works. There is no fool like an old fool.
> I think alot of girls like us simplistic white guys, and you can't really blame them.


she doesn't look like the type at all, for gold and diamonds...........you wouldn't be spreading some gas now,, would yah????


----------



## Tenderfoot (Mar 27, 2017)

Markus said:


> This is it! Well put.


I kinda realized recently my one true love is the woods. I miss my Forestry School days and being a part of nurturing something bigger. Most guys seemed o feel the same way, but couldn't put it to words. Thing about the woods is, they may not love you back, but they sure wont nag you about seeing other trees socially.


----------



## fool skip (Mar 27, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Like the tittle says ,what makes someone a logger ?


I'm now retired; but back when I was working [40 years falling] we had fallers, loggers, and truckers. Loggers moved the wood from the brush to the truck. We usually had a 2 million foot lead so very seldom saw a logger. Sometimes the hook would come around and mark tailholts and guyline trees. It takes everybody to get the logs out but I would never call a faller a logger.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 27, 2017)

fool skip said:


> I'm now retired; but back when I was working [40 years falling] we had fallers, loggers, and truckers. Loggers moved the wood from the brush to the truck. We usually had a 2 million foot lead so very seldom saw a logger. Sometimes the hook would come around and mark tailholts and guyline trees. It takes everybody to get the logs out but I would never call a faller a logger.



This sums it up for me as well.


----------



## bnmc98 (Mar 27, 2017)

Tenderfoot said:


> I think you are a logger at heart if the woods are your one true love and you think of yourself as playing a role in guiding a forests growth.



I'm thinking that "Forester" is more appropriate for that definition. Or even maybe "Environmentalist" would also fit that as someone who loves the woods and would lobby to see their growth protected by shutting down logging?

Fits the definition doesn't it?


----------



## Tenderfoot (Mar 27, 2017)

bnmc98 said:


> I'm thinking that "Forester" is more appropriate for that definition. Or even maybe "Environmentalist" would also fit that as someone who loves the woods and would lobby to see their growth protected by shutting down logging?
> 
> Fits the definition doesn't it?


Where I am, foresters and loggers often have some cross over. You have to know silviculture to be a certified logger and you have to know how to run a saw to be taken seriously as a forester.


----------



## bnmc98 (Mar 27, 2017)

Makes sense that its a locational thing.

Out here in the Gallatin Valley, everyone loves the forests, thats why they move here. We are a recreation mecca. It all about living in the Last Best Place. So that definition here, includes about anyone. Including those who want nothing more than to shut down any timber harvesting because they see it as a threat to their domain. So you can see how I read that, doesn't mean you're wrong, or me either. Just not a realistic definition of a Logger here in SW Montana.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Mar 27, 2017)

Not calling you wrong, but round here there are no fallers and riggers. Usually its a one man show with a skidder and a saw. lots too small to bring in big time equipment.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 30, 2017)

Being a logger is also about passing it on to the younger guys who want to learn, even though they may be your competition, but it seems there is enough to go around for everybody, as it seems trees are growing faster than we can cut them down. 
The beetles and wildfire are putting in a bigger dent than us woodticks ever will, not to mention hurricanes with the worst offender being beavers.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 30, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 568221
> So, getting back to the girl, she's all about diamonds and gold, and I'm just cutting lowgrade up here in the Acrtic Circle.
> I'll try to do my best to see that it works. There is no fool like an old fool.
> I think alot of girls like us simplistic white guys, and you can't really blame them.



Girl? She looks old enough to be my Mom!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 30, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Girl? She looks old enough to be my Mom!


Lol, that is Squirrely Shirley, my next door neighbor. Shirley could grow anything. These kind of wood customers are important to have.
What I like about Shirley, is that she is a character , sorta like for the same reason I like Slowpe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a hard time growing a lawn, though somehow grass grows in my paved driveway and in the bed of my truck!


----------



## madhatte (Mar 31, 2017)

Lawns are a stupid waste of resources. I'm not a fan. That said, I have one. I'm a lowly renter.


----------



## olyman (Mar 31, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol, that is Squirrely Shirley, my next door neighbor. Shirley could grow anything. These kind of wood customers are important to have.
> What I like about Shirley, is that she is a character , sorta like for the same reason I like Slowpe.


looks like she could give uuu a run for your money.....and backhand uuu, if you got out of line......


----------



## Skeans (Mar 31, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Lawns are a stupid waste of resources. I'm not a fan. That said, I have one. I'm a lowly renter.


Hey we all have to have something to call home, trust me I back to living a trailer but we do what we have to.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 1, 2017)

olyman said:


> looks like she could give uuu a run for your money.....and backhand uuu, if you got out of line......


Good thing Shirley didn't know how famous I was. Lol.
Did you get rid of Bob yet? Lol
Regardless, I just built a really fast 372 BB for a friend.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 1, 2017)

It's a chronicle of our collective experience.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 1, 2017)

I think I'm half in the bag, but is that not permisable around here? In view of the fact we are all lumberjacks?


----------



## bitzer (Apr 1, 2017)

Only half John? Hurry up. This site is still my go to for this reason- threads like this. On another site I check in on you'd think those guys all flutter slightly above earth on those angels wings they've got. None of em cuss, drink, or do anything that you couldn't do at a church social. I feel like I'm conversing with a bunch of Ned Flanderses over there.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Apr 1, 2017)

Given the risks of the business, I will never understand they type who do not swear. If we see our buddyies crushes or all tore up, words get you hurt? Figure I would want to keep the kids away from blood and gore, not naughty words.


----------



## bnmc98 (Apr 3, 2017)

I'll bite.
I understand what you are saying... in theory. In actuality, words have meaning. And while I can understand some words are just more crass terms of some general things that don't really hurt anything, other words imply very different things, and kids know that words have meaning and will explore those meanings. You do the math.

We have several families we know that are going through MAJOR issues because america doesn't seem to care about censoring anything anymore. We don't over protect our kids but teach them what to do when things come up, which they always will.

Yes, I cuss sometimes, but only certain words and never in front of my kids.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 4, 2017)

Its got to be a regional thing. Everyone I know and I mean everyone from upper class down to the lowest of the low drops f bombs on a pretty regular basis. Just in general conversation from ritzy housewives to general laboring types. Not in front of the kids of course. That's really hillbilly stuff. I don't start conversations with f this and f that but if they drop one I know I'm in good company. I know a few guys who don't swear and I kind of look at em sideways. Here it's just kind of a part of life. I expressed this same sentiment on the other site and all I got was it's a shame where our country is headed and I must be a hypocrite because I go to church every Sunday but swear in between. Yeah ok. Full of **** I say. Ride that high horse you sonsabitches!


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 4, 2017)

the current client, asked me whether or not I take the "sabbath" off... (I had to stifle a laugh)

I find my self watching my language more then ever on this job.

Also I try not to swear infront of kids... but its tough, I don't have any, don't like em, and try and treat kids as an equal rather then some miniature lesser human... So I tend to swear a lot... guess I'm more hill billy then I thought...


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 4, 2017)

my kids were told there's a time & place for it. they didn't/dont abuse that. like I do.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 4, 2017)

bitzer said:


> Its got to be a regional thing. Everyone I know and I mean everyone from upper class down to the lowest of the low drops f bombs on a pretty regular basis. Just in general conversation from ritzy housewives to general laboring types. Not in front of the kids of course. That's really hillbilly stuff. I don't start conversations with f this and f that but if they drop one I know I'm in good company. I know a few guys who don't swear and I kind of look at em sideways. Here it's just kind of a part of life. I expressed this same sentiment on the other site and all I got was it's a shame where our country is headed and I must be a hypocrite because I go to church every Sunday but swear in between. Yeah ok. Full of **** I say. Ride that high horse you sonsabitches!


What you say??!!. Lol, I'm just gonna catch the last bus heaven.
Being the self appointed Chief Woodtick around here, all I can say is keep the woodchips flying!
Cheers!
Timber Tramp.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 5, 2017)

When i was younger the saying was you have a mouth like a sailer if you cussed .


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 5, 2017)

bitzer said:


> Its got to be a regional thing.


And that pretty much takes us back to subject. Its all in how we preceive things as to where we are from or what we do. If I talk about 'the face' "Opening up the face" "bringing up the face" "splitting the face" "gouging the face" ect. I'm talking about a falling face. If I say 'cutting my face' most people on here would think I'm talking about an under cut. Some people would actually think I cut my face. Say face to your gf and she will thing she's getting some. Most people don't read between the lines and say its the same **** but its actually the same Shît different pile.
I'm a falling contractor.

No I'm not! I'm a contract faller. 

I asked for directions today from a couple of young woman but I addressed them as 'guys' as in "you guys".. Lol but its acceptable in plural to address woman as guys?
It is here anyway. It still seems funny after you say it. Just don't say it in singular when she has her lingerie on or if there's two of them for that matter, that's just wrong. OK John? Woman can say " f* you 'man' to another woman but what she can't say to her is 'f* me man".

This is my new job now. Teaching Muslims abvanced street English.
This is all got to be confusing to them.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 5, 2017)

I think the further north you move, the more the girls tend to swear, or so it would seem.
I can't count how many times girls told me I could kiss them where they pee.
Not ever being that sharp, I never picked up upon those kind of exclaimations.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 5, 2017)

Noteably, the Aussie girls use the C word quite easily
Always a nice word to hear.
If us guys are arseholes, it's only safe to say that women are crunts.
Back on topic, a logger is a guy who is probably dirty and greasey and a very underpowered 394 who still has a lot to learn, but doesn't care.
I never get sick of cuttin', but have done my 10,000 cords and 5million feet of logs.
So even if it all ended tomorrow, I can't say it wasn't fun.
How luckey we are.
Glad we all have this kind of rapour.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 5, 2017)

Just a hat's off to all our wood customers. If you give someone a gift with no strings attached, it pays big dividends.
And sometimes your next bush.
I think I can still do the job.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 5, 2017)

Now that pot is legal here in Canada, does that mean I have to grow my own? And if so, how do I go about it?
Is it easier than makin' beer?


----------



## user 149785 (Apr 5, 2017)

Cutting timber is in your blood and sweat and what little money you make at the end of the day don't matter cause your willingness to do it all over again every day


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 5, 2017)

So anyway, I got a jewish guy started off in the bush who wants to be lumberjack, so I'm teaching him everthing I know.
Only problem is he stole some of my wood customers and thought he could use my truck to deliver it to them. Lol
I got even though, I got him to eat some pork.


----------



## fwgsaw (Apr 5, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Now that pot is legal here in Canada, does that mean I have to grow my own? And if so, how do I go about it?
> Is it easier than makin' beer?


It doesn't explode in your basement I don't believe.


----------



## fwgsaw (Apr 5, 2017)

**** **** eat piss **** **** die ***** oh hell this cussin thing just ain't working out for me.


----------



## user 149785 (Apr 5, 2017)

Working someone new is a pain in the rear.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 5, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> So anyway, I got a jewish guy started off in the bush who wants to be lumberjack, so I'm teaching him everthing I know.
> Only problem is he stole some of my wood customers and thought he could use my truck to deliver it to them. Lol
> I got even though, I got him to eat some pork.





Okielumberjack said:


> Working someone new is a pain in the rear.


 Are you Jewish or a Catholic Priest?


----------



## Scablands (Apr 5, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> the current client, asked me whether or not I take the "sabbath" off... (I had to stifle a laugh)
> 
> I find my self watching my language more then ever on this job.
> 
> Also I try not to swear infront of kids... but its tough, I don't have any, don't like em, and try and treat kids as an equal rather then some miniature lesser human... So I tend to swear a lot... guess I'm more hill billy then I thought...



If you don't swear, neither trees nor heavy equipment will properly respect you.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 5, 2017)

They call it weed for a reason, just sayin.

if ya wan't lots of plants and plan on putting the local stoner cartel out of business, then you will need lots of lights, and a fan, otherwise miracle grow is bad for em, past that can't help ya.

FYI its legal here for the time being, just not so legal to grow your own, lots of taxes and hoopla to get around, though the state is making a killing on it... still can't figure out where any of their money is going... but I digress.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 6, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> still can't figure out where any of their money is going...



Funny thing, that.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 6, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> They call it weed for a reason, just sayin.
> 
> if ya wan't lots of plants and plan on putting the local stoner cartel out of business, then you will need lots of lights, and a fan, otherwise miracle grow is bad for em, past that can't help ya.
> 
> FYI its legal here for the time being, just not so legal to grow your own, lots of taxes and hoopla to get around, though the state is making a killing on it... still can't figure out where any of their money is going... but I digress.


So far here, you can grow 4 plants but they might raise that to as high as 6 plants.
However, only prob is that the plants can only be as high as 32", so I guess you have to grow them wider instead of higher.
From all the reading I've bean doing about this heathen devil weed, it would appear that different species have different effects.
Can someone subcribe some weed that will make me horny?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 6, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Are you Jewish or a Catholic Priest?


Yes, I'm both, but Jewish women like their men circumcized, because they like 20% off.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 7, 2017)

Scablands said:


> Who gets to take credit for that mell of a hess?


 You and me and every hypocrite that uses wood products or lives, shops or drives on roads that were cleared of trees to accommodate our life style's.
Build a mansion with long paved switchbacks up the hill and its a thing of beauty.

Now.. who takes credit for that mess? Which happends to be my work. Nice guy...lol



I'm not here to explain or fight but I will relieve any ignorance.

Firstly: In order to make a judgment on what I'm doing then 'you' are going to need to know what I'm doing. *NOTE, a good conventional Faller doesn't automatically transfer to a good heli Faller
Secondly: 'You' are going to need to know how to do it too.
Thirdly: and 'you' really going to need to be there and look at the big picture before one passes judgment.

Reminds me of a story about 11 yrs ago. About 6 of us fallers were falling Mountain Pine all winter for a couple of A-stars in the height of the biggest Beetle epidemic known.
This relief pilot gets hired that's never flown wood before makes a comment over the radio referring to a Faller's actions. I believe someone cut a 10ft chunk out of the tree so his reply back to the rigger was..."well that was a pretty stupid thing for the Faller to do" WH-WHA-WHAT!!
Of course we all heard it over our handhelds.
So right after dinner we ALL show up where the two pilots roomed together and talked to Frank but the new guy was out to dinner.
Shortly after he gets in and Frank clues him in that all the Fallers are looking for him. He immediately takes off hiding until 1:30 am and then calls one of the Fallers and apologises.

I'm not going to question the Faller's actions that cut it despite been under weigh. Why would I.

Back to the picture here^^

There is only one way to fall coast heli blocks....that's my way


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Yes, I'm both, but Jewish women like their men circumcized, because they like 20% off.




I heard it was a Mohel advertising a special with a gaurantee of 10% off on brit milah


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 7, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> You and me and every hypocrite that uses wood products or lives, shops or drives on roads that were cleared of trees to accommodate our life style's.
> Build a mansion with long paved switchbacks up the hill and its a thing of beauty.
> 
> Now.. who takes credit for that mess? Which happends to be my work. Nice guy...lol
> ...


Oh! Shut the fook Up! Lol.
What kinda preist are ya?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 7, 2017)

I am a Faller by day and a Logger at night. I'm going to do a little hand logging
..but that's not til later
Well its not that little..lol

I guess this is a logging forum so we got to keep up the tradition . I can compromise and I'll just apologize a head of time.

A Rabbi & a Catholic Priest are walking down the road and see a 10 year old boy. The Priest says " We should go over there and F* him!
..And the Rabbi says...."OUT OF WHAT

Now I think I have defined a "Logger" in the west


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 7, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Oh! Shut the fook Up! Lol.
> What kinda preist are ya?


One that Has Nun on Sundays and makes you look like the preachers daughter.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 22, 2019)

The ones I am around never heard of a tree or chainsaw forum. Not implying if you are on a forum you are not a logger .So do not get your hackles up if you are one and on a forum!


----------



## bitzer (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm wondering if Johnny got his own grow going and between that and his homebrew can't find the keyboard anymore.


----------

